# Puritan-Driven Student Ministries???



## JLCraven (Dec 6, 2005)

October 30th of this year, our church held a "TURN-BACK the clock service" where the students and many church members dressed in 'piligrim' style clothes and we did our best to 're-construct' a puritan worship service. 

We read from Valley of Vision, and later, I preached a Edwardian sermon. It was such a pleasurable service, and many of the church members were so excited to see something so historic....

Could it be possible that a church move away from PROGRAMS to more teachable lessons, where the students engage history and not trends? Or will Warren continue to rule the roost for the next decade?

JLC 
Student Pastor, FBC Barbourville


----------



## alwaysreforming (Dec 6, 2005)

Wow! That sounds really cool. Now THAT'S the kind of service I'd be inviting my friends and neighbors to!

I wish I could have been there.


----------



## Scott (Dec 6, 2005)

"Puritan-driven" - love it!

[Edited on 12-6-2005 by Scott]


----------



## tcalbrecht (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JLCraven_
> October 30th of this year, our church held a "TURN-BACK the clock service" where the students and many church members dressed in 'piligrim' style clothes and we did our best to 're-construct' a puritan worship service.
> 
> We read from Valley of Vision, and later, I preached a Edwardian sermon. It was such a pleasurable service, and many of the church members were so excited to see something so historic....
> ...



Weren't "'piligrim' style clothes" a "trend" at one time?

Not to sound like a naysayer, but is there any material difference between dressing in "Puritan" outfits or dressing in hula skirts? Is one more holy than the other, and therefore sanctioned by the Word of God as appropriate for worship?

Somehow I think the real Puritans (RPW Puritans) would be turning over in their graves if they knew their spiritual offspring were trying to mimic cultural worship patterns from centuries ago.


----------

